# Any interest in mini-epic comicbook style Story Hour?



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 4, 2002)

I'll start by saying you might not like this idea for three reasons:

1. Its wasn't run under a d20 system

2. It was run under the White Wolf Aberrant system

3. It hasn't got any swords or dragons, only energy blasts and people in silly suits


Having said that, it only ran for something like 9 or 10 accounts (hence mini), but managed to destroy a whole city and an entire dimension in the progress (hence epic).

It was DMed by me and the same three players from Ice, Luck and Honour (my Forgotten Realms Story Hour). It started about two years ago and ended last year some time. It was fun, tongue in cheek and had masses of insanely dressed characters, massive showdowns, awful dialogue, huge explosions and the scariest child villain you'll ever meet.

I'd like to get a few more chapters down on Ice, Luck and Honour before starting this, but I'll slap up a quick preview of the characters in the style of a movie trailer if anyone likes the sound of this.

Anyway - thats the blurb. Any interest?


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 4, 2002)

somewhere in this host of story hours, Black Omega had started writing down the events of  a Superhero campaign. I would definitely go over well.


----------



## Sialia (Jul 5, 2002)

By comic book style, do you mean with pictures?  That would be WAY cool. Or did you just mean the superhero genre? Either way, it sounds like an interesting and unusual story. Play on!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 6, 2002)

No, not with pictures, sorry. But I was toying with the idea of writing it as a film script, although not sure what sort of response that would get.

As I said in an above post, I'd like to get some more Ice, Luck and Honour done before I start writing this (or at least scrounging around for my ill-written notes). 

Lemme know what you think on the subject of writing this as a film script (I'm a film/scriptwriting student as it is) - or would it be better as just a normal Story Hour style? Ack. Need to think about this. 

Perhaps a written comic book style, like describing each comic panel... hmmm... It'd be fun to just concentrate on a single image rather than a flow of combat etc etc.  - -  would also fit the severely cheesy dialgoue that graced every single playing session. Might be a way forward with this. Different style of approaching it, certainly.

Any thoughts on the way this should evolve? 

Spider


----------

